# Beaubois shows he's built for speed



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Beaubois shows he's built for speed

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 

UNIVERSITY PARK – Three practices into his NBA career, Roddy Beaubois has proved beyond any doubt that he can drive the lane to the basket a lot better than he can drive the lanes on Central Expressway. 

He hasn't even tried the latter, yet. 

Driving lessons are on his to-do list, but Beaubois has more important things on the front burner, like making an impression in his first days as a Maverick. 

It's a little early to be fast-tracking the rookie point guard into the Hall of Fame, but he's getting noticed by his teammates because of his blinding speed. 

"The other day, I tried to show off a little bit and got out on a sprint down the court," Jason Terry said Wednesday. "I was looking back at him like Usain Bolt. And the next thing you know, he was passing me up. He's just as quick as Devin Harris." 

That's high praise around these parts. And it should be noted that Terry is no turtle himself. But Beaubois has a skill set that is rare in the NBA and was downright nonexistent with Dallas until now. 

Coach Rick Carlisle, while trying to temper expectations for a foreign player who is bound to make his share of mistakes, clearly is pleased with Beaubois' progress. 

"He has some tools that we don't have anywhere else on our roster," Carlisle said. "So he's going to have a lot of opportunities in the exhibition season. And we're going to find out what he can do, and we're going to need him at times." 

More at http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/100109dnspomavslede.364151c.html


----------

